# Graffiti!



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning! I wrote a post recently about graffiti in Portugal - which resulted in a lot of comments! 
So I thought it would be fun to start a different thread here and ask you
is there much grafitti where you are?
is there a difference between 'tags' and street art?
is all grafitti vandalism?
should the Police/Camaras do more to stop it?
what are your thoughts?!
...
here's my post for you too G is for Graffiti | Algarve Blog


----------

